# Las Vegas - Time to go?



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 9, 2022)

Since my wife and I retired, we always tried to take a short 4-5 day vacation to Las Vegas.  We spent our Honeymoon there in 1969 and off and on, over the years, we have taken a vacation in Vegas.  We love to see the shows, visit the show bars, gamble, take a Spa Day and eat great meals. Since COVID we have not been back, but we are getting antsy to give it a try. 

Any of you been there for vacation in the last year or so?  Have they dropped wearing masks indoors?  I cannot imagine gambling while wearing a mask...

Are all the restaurants opened?  Are the nice hotels cleaning rooms everyday, including changing the sheets?  Etc.


----------

